# Audiovox VE920 Under Counter TV



## Matt526 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a Under the counter TV and the screen not the unit cut in and out.
If I move a bit it will come back on. but just recently it cut off for good. but I look closely 
I can see a very faint picture. I am thinking it is the power supply.
Does anyone agree with assessment or could there be another cause.
If it is the power supply does anyone know if I can buy a new one and where?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I assume this dislplay is LCD. If you can shine a light and see the image, you have a bad backlight or inverter. Possibly power supply.


----------



## Matt526 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes I can see a picture when I shine a flashlight into the screen on a screen this small should I just replace the whole screen i.e. the glass only. where could I buy something like this?

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I doubt that you will be able to get parts for it. You can call Audiovox and check to see who the distributors are, if any, but last I tried to get any parts for one, they said that the only way was to send it in for service.

As I said above, you have no backlight. This could be a bad backlight, a bad inverter, or a bad power supply. There is no way to say more without troubleshooting.


----------



## Matt526 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks


----------

